# Butler Island



## steelshotslayer (Dec 10, 2016)

They are packed in here this morning.   700 dozen decoys, world champion retrievers, 40 pairs of drake waders, and all the RNT calls you can blow.   

2 ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

What did you expect?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

Warm to hot weather equals no birds


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nothing changes with the DUCK COMMANDER wait 2 be's show up,screwup and leave then more come next Saturday to REPEAT. It's a joke  at Butler I love to see the DUCK COMMANDERS shake there head at the best waterfowl hunting in Georgia as they drive home. And they still come what the hay.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 10, 2016)

Killer I will say we were slap covered up at 6:30 this morning.  I thought we were gonna have another year like 2 years ago where we walked out with a three man limit.  6:45 rolled around the first shot racked off and everything pushed high and towards the middle to open water, but it is always interesting to go down there and have a laugh.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 10, 2016)

And their count for the day WAS ?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2016)

My huntin' bud wanted to go do a stand by yesterday.  I told him to have a good time.  Instead we went to the gulf coast.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> My huntin' bud wanted to go do a stand by yesterday.  I told him to have a good time.  Instead we went to the gulf coast.



Friends don't let friends hunt butler


----------



## The Fever (Dec 11, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> Nothing changes with the DUCK COMMANDER wait 2 be's show up,screwup and leave then more come next Saturday to REPEAT. It's a joke  at Butler I love to see the DUCK COMMANDERS shake there head at the best waterfowl hunting in Georgia as they drive home. And they still come what the hay.



You should offer to take some with you to Louisiana and mentor them! I am certain they would learn better habits! It's better than them trying to hunt the local areas and learning bad manners by the local old timers who harass them as they enter the ponds. 

You could make America great again, one duck hunter at a time!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

He was hunting Rhett's long before me


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 11, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> And their count for the day WAS ?



Limits.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 11, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> He was hunting Rhett's long before me



I believe it! Eddie is a legend around that area...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

We go back allot of years.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 11, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> We go back allot of years.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

Before you were born long time


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2016)

The Fever said:


> Friends don't let friends hunt butler



In his defense, we did this about 5 years ago and we killed two mallard drakes, 6 ring necks and 2 teal when most did nothing but skybust.  However, I explained to him that lightning rarely strikes twice in the same place.


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> In his defense, we did this about 5 years ago and we killed two mallard drakes, 6 ring necks and 2 teal when most did nothing but skybust.  However, I explained to him that lightning rarely strikes twice in the same place.



That place had a good year or two. If your lucky, and Robert likes you, you can still get a good blind. I can't handle folks around here so I just pinch my pennies and hunt in Arkansas and Louisiana.


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

The Fever said:


> You should offer to take some with you to Louisiana and mentor them! I am certain they would learn better habits! It's better than them trying to hunt the local areas and learning bad manners by the local old timers who harass them as they enter the ponds.
> 
> You could make America great again, one duck hunter at a time!



I can think of a couple of those who used to think they owned a certain pond. They should have put on a pair of green jeans and got that retirement the way they tried to check everyone lol!!! 

One fella told me he cleared out a spot and got married back there. Sure nuff said his vowels in a duck blind. You could burn their hide by coming out of there with more ducks than them. LOL


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 12, 2016)

We did own that pond,we gave it back to the WMA just to let you want to be's try to kill a duck which I don't think you ever did.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 14, 2016)

steelshotslayer said:


> They are packed in here this morning.   700 dozen decoys, world champion retrievers, 40 pairs of drake waders, and all the RNT calls you can blow.
> 
> 2 ducks.



I thougt you used Hobo calls, and Lacrosse waders. When did you switch?


----------



## fullerusmc (Dec 16, 2016)

So what were the numbers? Been hunting there on and off for years. Last year with the warm weather it wasnt worth the time. Got drawn for tomorrow and wondering if its worth the drive. Wish eufaula went to priority. It puts butler to shame.


----------



## colbygil (Dec 16, 2016)

We went last weekend and did much better than I was expecting.  After reading on here I would have been happy coming home with 3-4 birds, but ended up with a 2 person limit on teal.  Most blinds around us had limits as well or close to it.  That was my first time so I didn't know what to expect and the waterfowl forum had me a little down before the hunt, but I guess it's one of those things you have to try for yourself.  Overall I had a decent experience, no sky busting or ringing hail calls around us, just seemed like experienced hunters.  It must all depend on what blind you draw and who is around you.  Didn't get a final count on birds because we pulled out at 10:00 but it looked like most people had a pretty good day.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2016)

We went opening day and shot 16 which included a mallard, teal, ringneck and of course wood duck


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 14, 2017)

colbygil said:


> We went last weekend and did much better than I was expecting.  After reading on here I would have been happy coming home with 3-4 birds, but ended up with a 2 person limit on teal.  Most blinds around us had limits as well or close to it.  That was my first time so I didn't know what to expect and the waterfowl forum had me a little down before the hunt, but I guess it's one of those things you have to try for yourself.  Overall I had a decent experience, no sky busting or ringing hail calls around us, just seemed like experienced hunters.  It must all depend on what blind you draw and who is around you.  Didn't get a final count on birds because we pulled out at 10:00 but it looked like most people had a pretty good day.



It's actually a pretty good hunt. most of the stuff you hear is just folks complaining. The same ones that fuss about the new guys, no ducks in ga, and so on.


----------

